# Cleaning the Spoon



## toddhauschildt (Jan 3, 2009)

Does anyone have a good tip to clean and sanitize the spoon before stirring every day when I push the grapes down?
Making a batch of the cleaner and sanitizer (that keeps so no biggie on that) is a pain.


Help!


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 3, 2009)

We just wash our spoon off with water and then spray it with sanitzier solution from our spray bottle. We always put everything away clean, so a rinse and spray is all we need.


----------



## toddhauschildt (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks. Do you just use Potassium Metabisulphite for sanitizer?


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Jan 3, 2009)

When I am at that stage in the process, i.e. primary fermentation, I have a one gal plastic milk bottle with EZ clean premixed and use that. I don't believe EZ clean has a very long shelf life so I don't store it more than a week at most. I store pre mixed K meta sanitizing solutionin the same waybut it has a much longer shelf life so it is fairly conveniently available about any time I need it. So, I have a couple of jugs arround all the time for those two chemicals, but carefully marked, so Iam not tempted totaste them




!
BTW, Iuse EZ clean immediately after the spoon is taken out of the must so nothing dries on it before being washed.


So, what are you making?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 3, 2009)

Get your self a new spray bottle from a dollar store and keep sanitizing solution in there just for these easy to clean utensils.


----------



## toddhauschildt (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.


I am making a kit Cab. This is my first attempt at making wine so I am nervous and clueless! The DVD that comes with the setup is pretty good, but there are many subtle things that I think will only come with experience.


I love to see all the Minnesota people here!


----------



## Tom (Jan 3, 2009)

That's why we are to help. Get a pound of K-MET. That way you will never run out. Next time you make a gallon add some to a spray bottle.
Have you started the kit yet?


----------



## toddhauschildt (Jan 3, 2009)

I started two days ago and it seems to be going well. The stuff was all foamy today and the aroma getting strong. I've been keeping good notes so I can improve my process. It seems like the forum here will be a great resource as well. Thanks!


----------



## Tom (Jan 3, 2009)

Remember 2 things


CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN


Patience Patience Patience


There is a wealth of knowledge here ASK for some when you need some.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 3, 2009)

Personally...I lick the spoon....





Then, wash and sanitize....
Store...
Then, wash and sanitize.
Use...lick...
Repeat.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 3, 2009)

Im with NW on that 1 and its typically how I do most of my tastings to see whats going on in there!


----------



## Rocky_Top (Jan 3, 2009)

I just keep my spoon in the humidor. use, rinse , replace. 

When making and mixingwine I like to keep a wallpaper try to keep things in.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 3, 2009)

I just let the dog lick it clean after using. They all say that dogs have very sterile tongues!













Just kidding... DOn't try that at home.


I rinse and spray.


----------



## fratermus (Jan 4, 2009)

StarSan in a spraybottle is easy and effective. If you use distilled water as the base the starsan will not be affected by minerals and will stay clear and acidic longer.


----------



## Wayne1 (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm with Rocky Top - I got a wallpaper tray and fill it with sanitizer so that I can submerge spoons, hydrometer, thief, bungs - anything that will touch the wine. Don't know if submerging is really necessary but I feel better about it. I found a shorter tray at Lowes that works for some things but had to go to an independent hardware store to find an longer tray that would accomodate the autosiphon. I found that wallpaper is out of fashion!


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 4, 2009)

I use the spray bottle method...but have found that the plastic spray bottles that you get form.....where ever...out there...tend to sping leaks...due to the Kmeta....possilbly......I had a couple of bottles just leak right out. I had a bottle under the sink that I used last time. But when I pulled it out it was very lightweight...put fresh Kmeta in it and after an hour it was all over the kitchen counter.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 4, 2009)

I think I got mine at Home Depot and have had it for 2 1/2 years now.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 4, 2009)

I use a finger cut from rubber gloves to cover the spigots on my primary/bottling buckets...Soak the finger in K-Meta [sulfite] solution and find over time the rubber finger melts away.

Think there is various quality in rubber and plastics out there....Some melt from different solutions.


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 5, 2009)

NW.......that is hilarious!!!!


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 5, 2009)

ummmmm I have 2 dogs....the other one can lick the drill stir paddle.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 5, 2009)

uavwmn said:


> NW.......that is hilarious!!!!



It's true....

I cover the spigots with a rubber glove finger and rubber band....Safe Fermenting....

Who knows what crawls into those spigots....and, dog and cat hair...dust bunnies rolling around....





What ever gets into the spigot...is, the first thing to come out when you are emptying the bucket.....


----------



## Rocky_Top (Jan 5, 2009)

NW, That is very true. Now you have given me something new to worry about.


----------



## Vince (Jan 5, 2009)

I wash my hands and tools prior to doing any wine work where product is potentially exposed to any tools I am using.


I make a fresh batch of meta weekly and keep it by my sink in the wine area to remind me. I use a spray bottle and gallons container.I wash my spoons/paddles with water and spritz them with my meta solutionbefore and after usage. I do wash them from time to time using StraightA cleaner. 


I keep plenty of paper towels around,as the nights wear on, the spills are more frequent.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 5, 2009)

I really thought there would be more spoon lickers here.....


----------



## Wade E (Jan 5, 2009)

NW, they just havent come out of the closet yet!


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Jan 5, 2009)

I admit it. I'm a spoon licker.






But it's not a problem.I can stop anytime! Honest!


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 6, 2009)

nw, oo oo, good idea on covering the spigots. I have cats and dogs running around here!!!


----------



## Ol Tex (Jan 6, 2009)

Reckon I'll hafta 'fess up. Got my first batch..3 gal. of apple raspberry..workin' and I'm already a spoon-licker.


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Jan 6, 2009)

Well you guys got to me. Hadn't thought about being a spoon licker but I just racked my Meg Cab del Vento and boy was that spoon licken good



!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 6, 2009)

Confess now and your sins will be gone!


----------



## Vince (Jan 7, 2009)

Forgive me Father, I have sinned. It has been23liters, I mean days,since my last confession . . .


----------



## Wade E (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## admiral (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi! My name is Admiral and I am a spoon-licker!


----------



## dfwwino (Jan 8, 2009)

Northern Winos said:


> I use a finger cut from rubber gloves to cover the spigots on my primary/bottling buckets...Soak the finger in K-Meta [sulfite] solution and find over time the rubber finger melts away.




Now that is an example of dedication to the utmost sanitation. I just wash my hands and dip them in iodophor. But my Navy father would love your method. I have always been a bit rebellious against too much cleanliness given my father's Navy spic and span background.


----------

